# Taking Pics at Ultimate Dubs this Weekend?



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Guys - Am planning a trip to UD this weekend and its an indoor thing with mainly sodium or metal halide lighting (I think).

What would you recommend? a custom WB maybe I am planning on taking a tripod just incase I end up with poor light and having to go down in exposure.

Anyone had any experience of this venue?

Some of the pics I have seen have a weird cast to them like the WB is not right or its not too well lit a venue

Ta


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Best thing to do is take a few memory cards to accomodate the extra file size and shoot raw, that way you can batch adjust the white balance in photoshop later on with no degredation in image quality.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Best thing to do is take a few memory cards to accomodate the extra file size and shoot raw, that way you can batch adjust the white balance in photoshop later on with no degredation in image quality.


Would you go for a custom wb when there mate?


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

I went last year and may be going up on Sunday if I can find a mate to come along. Im not an expert at photography and was only using a 7.1mp canon camera last year. I found it very hard to get decent pictures due to the lights inside.


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

A tripod is a must in there!


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Would you go for a custom wb when there mate?


what camera are you using , is it a dslr??


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Would you go for a custom wb when there mate?


Nah i wouldn't bother because everytime you move 10 feet it will change based on the angle of the lights, individual stand lighting etc. Just stick it in AWB and concentrate your efforts on getting good composition and sort the white balance on your PC when you get home.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

i wouldn't bother with a tripod ,tricky to set up also can get in the way if busy!!!
i would try to use flashgun,if you have one so you can " bounce" the flash also bump up the iso to help with the dark conditions

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I would agree that taking a tripod will be a pain in the ar$e.


----------



## ST_Colin (May 11, 2007)

Canons' D series (20/30/40) doesn't handle certain white balance issue very well. I would shoot AWB and in RAW. Adjust one shot after editing and then apply that WB setting too all photos. 

What camera are you shooting with?

Colin


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

i will be taking my tripod with me , as last year i was able to take pics on the sat as i was helping pals with their car , all i did was set the camera to raw and mess around with the pics with photoshot


----------



## loafy (Sep 20, 2006)

come find me at ud's i will set it u for u mate!

i am shooting for the magazine again this coming weekend, busy month march something every weekend to shoot, holland, telford, leeds, london, and a shoot in glasgow at nite!

;-)


----------



## loafy (Sep 20, 2006)

sixpot said:


> A tripod is a must in there!


nope its not lee!

just how to use the camera ;-)


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

loafy said:


> nope its not lee!
> 
> just how to use the camera ;-)


Loafy - I'll take ya up on that, I am using a D80 and am principally coming because my mate has his Lupo in the show, will you be with the scottish VAG lot or where will I find ya?

And do I need to lug the manfroto pod up there??


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Loafy - I'll take ya up on that, I am using a D80 and am principally coming because my mate has his Lupo in the show, will you be with the scottish VAG lot or where will I find ya?
> 
> And do I need to lug the manfroto pod up there??


I'd seriously advise you don't entertain taking any sort of tripod or monopod, you need to set your camera at a high enough ISO and shutter speed to avoid shake and just shoot from the hip tieing yourself to a tripod will just slow you down and dampen your creativity.


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll be there shooting, i'm taking a tripod (got a press pass for first thing so public in the way wont be an issue) and then in the afternoon i'll use my flashgun. I'll be shooting in RAW.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Maybe it would be a good if the guys who went could post their photos up.


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

you can take a pic of my swirls in the for sale area if you like!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ian 20VT said:


> you can take a pic of my swirls in the for sale area if you like!!


Will do Ian, I will look out for ya!!:wave:


----------



## MrSuave (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello all.

I went to UD's, bloody good it was as well. highly enjoyable show. Im partial to a bit of photography, not to mention VWs so i took along my trusty D50, 18-55 nikkor lense and my laughable tripod and took a few shots, im no expert but i thought they came out pretty well considering the lights, heres a couple or examples:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice shots.

Lomax's GTI is stunning!


----------

